# Favorite Recording of Dvorak's 3rd Symphony?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your favorite recording of Dvorak's third symphony (modern numbering)?

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Istvan Kertesz for his touch with the music 
Otmar Suitner for the same reason and ridiculous low price. ( which by the way is never a argument but nice having s bonus)
Jirí Belohlávek for the incredible Decca sound 
Good luck exploring.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Deleted due to misreading original post........


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Anguelov and the Slovak RSO. Don't be put off by lack of a 'name'. It's a great cycle, played with real love, and the early symphonies are particularly strong. That 3rd has a lovely sound to it and the woodwinds are heard as they should be. Anguelov doesn't hang around so it's a performance with lots of vitality, transparency and a glorious slow movement that batters much better known names. 

PS. Avoid Valek like the plague.


----------

